# Solved: Problem with Ethernet Controller Win 7 64 bit



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a tough problem. I think I had a comptuer with Windows 7 32 bit then I installed windows 7 64bit. All the drivers seem to be there except I'm missing the Ethernet Controller.
I have a Dell Optiplex 380.
I went to the site support.dell.com and I didn't get too far. I tried the Broadcom_57XX-contro_A07_R296613 and it didn't work . the closest I got was with the' Realtek' Ethernet controller Driver for Vista and later. but I don't think it is Realek. My guess it's broadcom.
I saw someone put a whole CAB file that was like 1gb that was compressed with a bunch of drivers but I struggled with that.
In short I'm looking for a Ethernet Controller for a Win 7 64bit Dell Optiplex 380.
Thanks so much for your help. I really appreciate it greatly!


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I found the Win 7 64bit driver BROADCOM_57XX-GIGABIT-CONTRO_A07_R296615.exe (41MB) here http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/usgen1


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If that computer is a *Dell OptiPlex 380* desktop and is running Windows 7(64-bit), this is probably the ethernet driver that you need.

http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...productCode=optiplex-380&urlProductCode=False

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't believe I had so much trouble finding that driver!!
I tried for like hours
Thanks for Identifying it for me.
I really appreciate:up: it.
Serious thanks!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Glad to hear you got the issue resolved.  :up:

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

